# CHICKENS AGAIN



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

After all summer trying to rid ourselves of the ***** which killed all my chickens but the one hen, we finally got three hens and a rooster to go with the little black hen. We put them in the hen house and locked them in for the day so they would know where they were supposed to sleep. Well the little black hen was standing around on the outside of the hen house and acting like she wanated in with them. At lunch time, we put her in with them. Well she was lonely and wanting to be with her new friends. She wanted to get the "pecking order" straighted out immediately. Little Black Hen first jumped on the nearest hen to her. The new hen fought back but soon gave up. Then the little black hen tackled another. She whipped all three of the new hens and dared the rooster to do anything about it. He would act as if he was going to protect the new hens, but wasn't brave enough. It was the strangest think DH and I had ever witnessed. We anticipated an argument over the roost at night time. The dominate hen and rooster get the top rung and everyone else sits below. Well she got it straight before going to roost. We of course watched them as roosting time came. The rooster and new hens didn't even try for the top rung. This morning I let them all out into the yard and they are following Little Black Hen around as she shows them where all the good pickings are.


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

So now I know why the call them chickens, I am guessing the rooster is young. So how long do you think it will be before the little black hen will let the young stud roost with her??? Keep us posted on that. Very cute, hope the ***** are gone.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

They're beautiful, Lucile! Are they Barred Rocks?


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Robbie yes he is young. Little Black Hen is 2 years old and these are just 8 months. The rooster hasn't got his crowing down yet. It is pretty pathetic. But with the pecking order established, Little Black Hen will have the top rung for her lifetime. She will let the rooster up there pretty soon I would imagine and eventually another hen will go up there on the opposite side of the rooster. 

Karen, yes they are Barred Rocks. The rooster is a beauty. And I got 4 eggs yesterday on the first day. Haven't checked today but at that rate, I will be giving eggs away by next week. We are having quiche tonight.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Luciledodd said:


> Karen, yes they are Barred Rocks. The rooster is a beauty. And I got 4 eggs yesterday on the first day. Haven't checked today but at that rate, I will be giving eggs away by next week. We are having quiche tonight.


Yum! Can I come?:biggrin1:


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Lucille,
MY tween and teen daughters are putting chicken feathers like that in their hair and get this...on our vacation this last week, my Sister in law and niece were walking the pier shops and found a lady who was putting feathers in girls hair with the hair extension beads, so we stopped because Gabby (6 years old) was begging for 'feathers' like my girls have, well 2 feathers, guess what that cost? $30~~~!! :jaw: $15 a feather!!? 

From looking at those chickens, I'm seeing several hundred dollars in the 'chicken feather in the hair' business......ound:
:focus:

Kara


----------



## Luciledodd (Sep 5, 2009)

Send me your address and I will mail you some feathers. I can't believe that. They are constantly shedding them.


----------



## motherslittlehelper (Mar 18, 2010)

Lucile, this may be a business opportunity for you.  It wasn't long ago that I read where feathers were very hard to come by because everyone was putting them in their hair and fishermen weren't able to find any to make lures with - people had bought them all up for their hair!

Ha, if we see photos of Lucile's naked chickens, we will know she went into business!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

You can boil the eggs and give the yolks to Rosie, though 4 would last you about two weeks.


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Oh Lucile, life is going to be good to you now. Just capture the *****...and take good care of those hens and that rooster...feathers will be going everywhere, I predict you will indeed have bald chickens as Robbie said...and oh, how far is it from Dahlonega to your house? Dale and I might just ride up to get some feathers and eggs!!! LOL...


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Lucille,
> MY tween and teen daughters are putting chicken feathers like that in their hair and get this...on our vacation this last week, my Sister in law and niece were walking the pier shops and found a lady who was putting feathers in girls hair with the hair extension beads, so we stopped because Gabby (6 years old) was begging for 'feathers' like my girls have, well 2 feathers, guess what that cost? $30~~~!! :jaw: $15 a feather!!?
> 
> From looking at those chickens, I'm seeing several hundred dollars in the 'chicken feather in the hair' business......ound:
> ...


I can't help saying it...when will we see the photo of Gucci with the feathers in her top knot??? ound:


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

Flynn when you and Dale make the drive to Tenn stop here y'all can spend the night and I will be happy to drive the rest of the way. I live 10 to 15 mins of I95.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

Flynn Gentry-Taylor said:


> I can't help saying it...when will we see the photo of Gucci with the feathers in her top knot??? ound:


Oh, shew! Wouldn't that be hilarious.

Tell ya what, I'll work on that one. I'll have to look around and see if they left any feathers around here worthy of a Gucci top knot...ound:

My jaw just dropped when I saw people paying $!5 for a chicken feather and bead plyer-ed on to a little piece of hair. And of course my sister in law, when you have kids that age, its better to just buy them the darn feather than hear them whine and cry about it for the whole vacation...ound: or argue with them for 2 days, its like buying your peace and quiet for a few days.. 

Kara


----------



## Flynn Gentry-Taylor (Jan 17, 2008)

Thumper said:


> Oh, shew! Wouldn't that be hilarious.
> 
> Tell ya what, I'll work on that one. I'll have to look around and see if they left any feathers around here worthy of a Gucci top knot...ound:
> 
> ...


Yep you are right about the kids...better to cave. And I look forward to seeing Ms. Gucci with that feather extension...lol....


----------

